# White Spot on Cardinal Tetra



## mpertz (Aug 28, 2010)

I have 6 Cardinal Tetra's in my 20 gallon community tank. Have had them for about 3 or 4 months without any issues. The tank is fully established and has been running for about 5 months now. I water change 25% of the water every week. Today I came home and noticed a white spot on 1 of the 6 Tetra's and I'm not too sure what it is. I have a pictured attached if anyone can please help to identify this and what I should do.


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

Could that be Ich? Although it looks a bit larger... Google Fish Ich and see if that is similar to what is on your cardinal. Ich is pretty common, especially if your fish are new to the tank with all the stress of entering a new habitat.


----------

